# xpressvalet - Focus RS new car prep



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Highlight of the week was a new car prep on one of my fave cars of this year so far, Ford Focus RS mkII in performance blue. The car had already been treated to some freshly painted wheels in Piano Black, nice touch! Steve knew how important it is to get the paint prep right for his new car and called in some of our experience to make it so.

So on with the show and some photographs:

The new RS sits side by side with the owners current Escort RS Cosworth, lucky boy!




































its an RS-fest up here! ( photos a wee bit out of sync here, but wanted to show it side by side with the escort)









First up was a power wash rinse with Autoglym PM3 and left to dwell and some degreaser in and around the arches, door shuts etc and under the bonnet:



















"How much stuff do you need to clean a car" was the question we were asked again and again. This was just half of it!!:










A non-caustic foam applied and left to dwell whilst the wheels were given a carefull wipe down:





































A TBM wash with some Megs shampoo and a brand new MF mitt:










Another rinse and then for some claying usinga brand new mild green Sonus clay bar:

[









(the focu badge to be removed later at steve's request)


















The car was pretty good considering it has sat in a yard for about 10 days (at least). this was from half a roof:









The car was then moved inside to a valeting bay that would be ours for the day and taped up:










The car was dry'd using plush MF drying towels:




























It was not far from the scene in SAW III:










okay back with the detail, the car paint was inspected and measured and Dean was taking this bit very serious:



















There were only a handfull of real defects and a host of light swirls that would pose no problems if we played our cards right:





































This was about the worst:










We were not 10 mins into the machine work and we were shifted from SAW III bay into the main workshop to let the local sponge monkey(s) do their thing. (their place i guess)

We started on the machines again. A combination of final finish pads, menzerna 106ff, 85RD and Dodo Lime Prime:

DEan and myself on the rotarys:



























After a level of correction that we were pleased with was achieved, it was on to LSP which was Dodo Supernatural:









Wax on :


















Dont forget the door checks:









Wax off:


















Dressing appplied and some polishing of the exhuasts (note, the wheels were not sealed as they were fresh from the paint shop):









Some after photographs from inside the workshop and outside. The sun didn't really appear for too long, but I hope you get the picture:




























[

















































































This one is next up & I'll try post up again:









thanks for reading folks and a big thanks again to Dean for his expert assistance.
cheeRS


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Good work lads, car looked lovely when I popped in to see how you were getting on yesterday. The wheels just make the car look even better.

Can't wait to see the white one. :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Loving the sponge monkeys lol:thumb:


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

awesome work and car:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Got to love those RS's


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

holy **** how many focus rs r in there waite to kev sees this he will wet his pants :lol: looks spot on work thow realy like that 

tom


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nooooooo. black wheels looks chav, sorry 

nice detail mate


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

had a great day yesterday working on this beasty and it was interesting to see how the breed has evolved from his old Escort Cossie sitting next to it, the Escort looked like a wee toy car. This was the 1st RS I've seen close up and It looks the absolute dogs 
bo11ocks. I really can't agree with some folk in the past on here saying they look "chavvy". In the flesh it just looks mean & aggresive and just "right". Interior wise it felt very Audi-like and sounded superb. Top car made even better with the black wheels:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent work there mate, liking the picture in picture photo's, nice little touch:thumb:
Car looks nice with the black alloys


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate! :thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> nooooooo. black wheels looks chav, sorry


for what its worth, I think the black wheels look good and match up well with the other high gloss black trim areas on bumper, rear spoiler, diffuser etc 

everyone's different tho......:thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> nooooooo. black wheels looks chav, sorry
> 
> nice detail mate


I thought they were going to look crap, but seeing them in the flesh they suit the car to a T. The gloss matches the spoiler and mirrors etc so well. Got to think this blue will be the one to own when they become collectors items.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Car looks great, really like the gloss black wheels! :thumb:

Loved the reference to Saw III too!!! :lol:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Very good work there lads.

Nice valeting bay the garage had too!

I'm undecided about the black wheels tho.

What kinda combination did you use for the correction?


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

great work and lovely car, i think it would look better grenn with black wheels though 

Daniel


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't know which one you were detailing at first mate.
But you did an amazing job mate.:thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

that looks amazing with the black wheels,nice work on the beast.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great looking car, and great write up and work :thumb:. Look forward to you next job.


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

All I see is "Photobucket exceeded bandwidth" messages 

Bet it looks great though.

Detritus.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

detritus said:


> all i see is "photobucket exceeded bandwidth" messages
> 
> Bet it looks great though.
> 
> Detritus.


...+1....


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

Must just be me i cant see any pics I love the FRS mk2 aswell


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

no pics showing


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Now all back. Looks lovely, great job there. I'm not a great fan of black wheels, but I have to admit they balance out the look of the car with this particular colour.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry all about the photobucket thing. had over 1600 views across 4 websites so that might have been it.

thanks

robert :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

That looks fookin awesome!
Love the black wheels - it looks meeean.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolute top job guys, Car looks stunning, Out of curiosity were the paint readings that thick/high all over the car? :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning work and the photography is fantastic aswell


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice job, thats a stunning RS, black wheels really suit it :thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> Absolute top job guys, Car looks stunning, Out of curiosity were the paint readings that thick/high all over the car? :thumb:


yeah pretty much so, most of the car averaged 220-250 microns. The lowest area was the boot which showed 185-200 across the area.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice job mate i bet mr H11VK* is happy with the job.:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

hi paul, yip he was, and rightly so. the car looked ace :thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

A yard full of RS', preceless.

Car looks great, black wheels not my thing but still fantastic. Performance blue is my RS colour of choice.

Detritus


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

stunning.my series one rs comes out the garage this saturday after a year restoring underneath and its filthy on top.think a detail could be on the cards for it


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work definitely suit black wheels in that colour:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb work


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant work fellas:thumb: Very enjoyable read.


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

wow nice. 

my car is still waiting to get done .... and my focus is very similar in colour (Ocean Blue)... a non RS, its swirl city. Whats your schedule like this weekend, would like a quote :buffer:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

simba said:


> wow nice.
> 
> my car is still waiting to get done .... and my focus is very similar in colour (Ocean Blue)... a non RS, its swirl city. Whats your schedule like this weekend, would like a quote :buffer:


you have PM :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, did you get any hassle off the locals in the wash bay?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks great, did you get any hassle off the locals in the wash bay?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


no they were cool mate cant say id did, they were more standing about open mouthed :doublesho "what d'ya need the blue tape fur?" was the most common question.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice job but Im another that dont like the wheels in Black


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work there!

Its looks soo aggressive with the black wheels!


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

that looks amazing! love the black wheels!

Performance blue is definately the best colour as well!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!:thumb:


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I nitice that your using a low pressure sprayer to apply the foam .....where can i get one ?


----------



## RICHIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I NoTICE THAT YOUR USING A LOW PRESSURE SPRAYER TO APPLY THE FOAM .....WHERE CAN I GET ONE ?


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Love seeing these RS details. Makes me jealous every time knowing we'll never get them over here. Excellent work, car looks fantastic!


----------

